# Wish List



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I will becoming home on leave in a few weeks and have some extra cash with which I desire to buy some new sticks. My question is: What would you get? I am happy with my irons, so I don't want new ones. I think I would love a new putter, and maybe a new driver. What is at the top of your wish list?


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Obviously I will get what feels best to me, but there are an enormous number of choices. I'm just wondering what gets you all excited these days?
Maybe all that extra cash will go towards gas.....


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

examine what club you take the most strokes with. The putter if you are like most. Get your putter fitted for you


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

a nice scottie cameron putter or mayba a taylor made one fitted to you. There a bit pricie but very nice putters.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I checked out the XG Sabretooth putter from Oddesey the other day...I think that putter will find it's way into my bag by next season. To me it has a real nice balance to it and it's on the lighter side which I like, more feel to it. 

Trigger, I'm assuming you mean coming home on leave because you are in the service? If so, my hat's off to you and thank you for all you do.

Buck


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Sergio "i dont know what im doing in my life" Garcia, wins as many tournaments as he cans.


----------

